# Faroese fishing vessels 1960s and 1970s



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Undertaking a longterm project of transferring written port records of fishing vessels in and around Shetland during the 1960s and 70s onto computer and need some help with details on Faroese purse-netters.
I have numbers only for these and need names as well as (if possible) when/where built, grt/nrt, loa and previous names.
FD-11, FD-36, FD-274, FD-373, FD-737
KG-349
SA-218
TH-195
These are vessels that were fishing around Shetland from the mid 60s until the mid 70s, I don't need any detail beyond those dates.
Hoping someone can help or suggest an online site that might list these up.
Thanks
John


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*FD11 Sporið ex Citrin*

In 1970
Callsign XPUA (D 1501)
Name Spori ð (ex Citrin) Gøtu
560HP
Built 1967 * Rosslau Rosslauer Schifïswerft
Dimesions L102.3 B21.7 D10.0 
Tonns Gross 153 Tonns Nett 68 
Owner in 1970 Partrederie t Grógv. (O. Gregersen). Gøtu.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*KG 349 Polarstjørnan*

In 1972
Callsign XPYS (D 770)
Name Polarstjørnan ex Magnus á Gørðunum TG87 to 1972
320HP
Built 1967 * 1961 * Ulsteinvik Hatlö Verksted A/S 
Dimensions L102.4 B22.6 D10.7 
Tonns Gross 217 Tonns Nett 85 
Owner in 1972 P/f J. F. Kjølbro. Klakksvík.(S. A. Thulesen).


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah, great info Linnea LL590 - thanks so much! Any others you have info on would be much appreciated! One question though - what do you mean by build date on KG-349. Built 1967* 1961*? 
We had a huge amount of foreign fishing vessels around Shetland during the 1960s and 70s but records only show the name, fishing number, flag and maybe grt so the more information I can add hopefully the more interesting the end result will be. Unbelievable looking back through these records to see how busy we were compared to now when there's seldom a foreign fishing vessel to be seen from year to year. Such activity, sadly never to be seen again.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kg349*

Hi John, I see one one site she was had a big refit in 1967 which is not mentioned in my book , however on another it only shows she had been extensively modified in 1994 and 2000 Here is a more complete detail of her ownership 
1961 – Magnus á Gørðunum TG87, Vágur – J. Dahl á Gørðunum
1972 – Polarstjørnan KG349, Klaksvík – P/F J.F.Kjølbro
1994 – Polarstjørnan KG349, Klaksvík – SP/F GPS v/ Guttorm Sørensen
2011 – Polarstjørnan KG349, Klaksvík – P/F Kósin v/Hanus Hansen

Umbygdur 1994
Umbygdur 2000

I will see what else i can find


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Mai FD36*

In 1970
Callsign XPVP (H 152)
Name Mai (ex Linda,Selberg ) Saltangará 
280HP
Built 1947 Thurø Skibsværft & Kutterbyggeri, Thurø, Danmark
Dimesions L81.9 B22.1 D9.1 
Tonns Gross 98 Tonns Nett 42 
Owner in 1970 K. Gaardlykke . Saltangará
Ex Mai, Vágur - TG 787 ex Linda KG?? ex Selberg VA170 Sold to Norway


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Great, another one cleared up - thanks again Linnea LL590


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Sa218 Dalbugvin*

In 1975
Callsign OW2021 (J 2707)
Name Dalbúgvin
330HP Re engined 1979 Grenaa 480 HP 
Built 1966 Rantzusminde
Dimesions L18.75 B4.56 D2.32 
Tonns Gross 50 Tonns Nett 21 
Owner in 1972 Firma »Kommanditfelagið Hádegisklettur«
J. A. Johannesen, Dalur. 
1981 Bjarghamar SA218
1990 Randi FD616
2004 Randi 1 FD383
2007 Glyvrafjall FD383
2009 Orcades TG833


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi John ,, Can you check is TH 195 correct .. Do you mean TN ??


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*FD11 Sporið ex Citrin*

Between 1967 and 1969 she was S46 Citrin of Skagen owned by J. P. Thomsen, ... After 1991 she was M/S Vestborg of Kollafjødur 
Owners Vestfelli and Frimund Hansen


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Re TH-195 - just checking back and I've noted "TH-195 (TG-195?)" so I'm guessing that the written record was difficult to read and I wasn't sure as to whether TH or TG - TG would make more sense I think. Thanks again for your continued help on these numbers - much appreciated. John


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*FD 737 Skardhamar*

Built in 1960 v / Odense shipyard, Odense as E. 737” Silverø” of Esberg
Call sign: OYCK - newbuilding no. 4 
47.17 tonnes Gross 16 tonnes Nett L 60ft B 18ft D 8ft
220HP
1960-70. Part Owner v / Kaj Lund, Esbjerg

FD. 737 "Skardhamar" of Fuglefjord, Faroe Islands - call sign: XPSR
1970-71. T.F.Eliasen, Lorvik, Faroe Islands

SO. 211 "Skardhamar" Sand, Faroe Islands
1971-2000. M.A.Joensen m. Fl., Skopun, Faroe Islands
2000-07. SP / F Trolbàturin Skadhamar, Skopun, Faroe Islands

KG.398. "Skardhamar" of Klaksvik, Faroe Islands
2008-10. SP / f 14.12.2006 of Hvannasund, Faroe Islands

2009 Vessel is in Hvannasund.
Then broken up at Skala, Faroe Islands


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you once more!


----------

